# How do I remove head/diagnose GA15DE 1997 N15 Pulsar



## corrolux (Feb 10, 2016)

Bought an N15 Pulsar here in New Zealand with a "leaking radiator hose" so bidded stuff all for it on an auction and won it.

Sure enough, coolant tank has clearly had rusty disgusting water blown out of it. Splattering is highly visible at coolant tank fill cap and also behind the head at the middle and slightly toward the alternator end of the motor (looks like thats probably the blown hose they described....neglecting to mention the topup tank stain...). So theres definetly a gasket and possibly / probably a cracked head (I hope not cracked!)

No obvious oily water or watery oil but then the coolant looks innocently brand new inside the topup tank while the big filthy brown stain remains on the outside....0

Gasket is definetly going to need done so the head is coming off and will start that in the next wee while after garage gets a tidy up. 

Haven't been able to find much online about the ga15de motor let alone the cylinder head - does anyone know the ins and outs of the ga15de head removal and if these motors are known for this or any other common problems? Particularly since the heads coming off, now is the time for me to attack any known enemies in this area before they get a chance to become a threat.>

Any help would be really great, thanks Nissan forum community 

.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the engine running OK, no overheating? If that's OK, then how do you know that the head gasket is blown? You might want to run a compression test, then follow it up with a leakdown test on all cylinders.


----------



## corrolux (Feb 10, 2016)

Right....hadn't thought about it bursting the hose then boiling instantly upon losing pressure.....good point, thanks. Worth replacing the hose n seeing what it does methinks.....

I've only driven it on and off a trailer so not sure, prev owner got it given back to them by a mate in the state it's in now and says it was sweet as till that happened - "that" being what I'm txtng him about to ask his mate about to get some clues, and yea those other tests will definitely happen at some point whatever happens, thanks for the ideas cheers rogoman, thumbs up


----------

